# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Zvicra, referendum për pagën minimale

## Wordless

Zvicerianët do të votojnë në një referendum gjatë së dielës, mbi aplikimin ose jo të asaj që mund të jetë edhe paga minimale më e lartë në botë. 



Nëse miratohet, punëdhënësit do të duhet të paguajnë punonjësit me minimumin 22 franga zviceriane (25 dollarë, 18 euro) në orë. Mbështetësit thonë se lëvizja është e nevojshme për njerëzit, për të jetuar një jetë më të mirë.

Por, kritikët argumentojnë se kjo do të rriste koston e prodhimit dhe më pas papunësinë, sepse të rinjtë do ta kishin shumë më të vështirë të gjenin punë. Korrespondentë thonë se propozimi “për të mbrojtur pagesën e barabartë” është ndër më premtuesit e disa referendumeve të së dielës.

Ato përfshijnë gjithashtu një plan kontrovers për të blerë avionët luftarakë suedezë “Gripen”, për Forcat Ajrore të Zvicrës, dhe për të vendosur ndalimin përjetë të të punuarit me fëmijë të pedofilëve të dënuar.

Por, është pikërisht propozimi i mbështetur nga Sindikata e Tregtisë për të siguruar një pagë vjetore jo më të vogël se 32 mijë euro, ai që ka provokuar më shumë debate.Masa, sipas argumentuesve, është e nevojshme për shkak të kostos së lartë të jetesës në qytetet e mëdha zviceriane, siç janë Gjeneva dhe Zyrihu.

Sindikatat janë të irrituara se Zvicra, një nga vendet më të pasura në botë, nuk ka një nivel minimum page, siç kanë fqinjët e Francës dhe Gjermanisë.Ato thonë se të mbijetosh me më pak se 4000 franga në muaj nuk është e mundur për shkak të qirasë, sigurimeve shëndetësore dhe ushqimit, që janë të gjitha të shtrenjta. Paga minimale në Gjermani do të jetë 8,5 euro në orë, duke nisur nga viti 2017.

/ Top Channel

----------


## Albo

Po pse ore e vune vetem 18 euro ne ore. Ta kishin vene 100 apo 1000 euro ne ore. Sa me shume, aq me mire apo jo?

Eshte nje nga nismat me idiote qe jane marre ne historine e njerezimit qe deshmon qe njerezve po u fluturojne edhe ato dy blete qe u kishin mbetur ne koshere.

1. Kontrata e pageses eshte mes punedhenesit dhe punetorit. Nuk i takon as shtetit, as zgjedhesve qe te vendosin por u takon vetem ketyre te dyve.

2. Te pyesesh popullin tend ne referendum se sa duhet te jete rroga minimale eshte njesoj si ta pyesesh: - A do votosh qe te rrisesh rrogen tende? 

3. Si cmimet e mallrave, si pagat e punes se njerezve, i dikton ligji i thjeshte i tregut: kerkese e oferte. 

4. Varferia nuk luftohet duke rritur pagesen minimale ne menyre artificiale. Perkundrazi, rritja e pagese minimale vetem sa rrit koston e berjes biznes ne ate vend dhe ka per te demtuar ate ekonomi dhe ate shoqeri. Kur shteti e detyron me ligj biznesin qe te shpenzoje para ne taksa apo ne rroga, biznesi do te rrisi cmimet e sherbimeve te veta per t'i paguar ato taksa e ato rroga te larta. Ose do te beje ate tjetren: nese deri dje mbante ne pune 5 veta sot qe hyn ne fuqi rritja e pages minimale, do te pushoje nga puna 2 veta, ata 3 qe ngelen do bejne punen qe benin 5 veta. Dhe nismetaret private, do ti largohen Zvicres e do te shkojne te investojne ne vende te tjera qe kane koston e berjes biznes me te ulet.

Por kur ke nje popull injorant dhe nje klase politike aventuriere qe nuk i behet vone per ekonomine e vendit por per "pelqimin e tyre ne popull", te tilla lajme do degjosh.

Albo

----------


## Wordless

Ketu ne shqipri duhet te paguhesh minimalisht 60.000 lek te reja. Cmimet si ne Europ dhe pagat si ne kohe te Komunizmit

----------


## Wordless

Edi Rama duhet te hiqet nga posti qe mban per tia len vendin Berishes. Ai deshtoj mbi premtimet qe mbajti per punsimin spitalet rendin korrupsioni burrokracine etj

----------


## Antiproanti

> Po pse ore e vune vetem 18 euro ne Euro. Ta kishin vene 100 apo 1000 euro ne ore. Sa me shume, aq me mire apo jo?
> 
> Eshte nje nga nismat me idiote qe jane marre ne historine e njerezimit qe deshmon qe njerezve po u fluturojne edhe ato dy blete qe u kishin mbetur ne koshere.
> 
> 1. Kontrata e pageses eshte mes punedhenesit dhe punetorit. Nuk i takon as shtetit, as zgjedhesve qe te vendosin por u takon vetem ketyre te dyve.
> 
> 2. Te pyesesh popullin tend ne referendum se sa duhet te jete rroga minimale eshte njesoj si ta pyesesh: - A do votosh qe te rrisesh rrogen tende? 
> 
> 3. Si cmimet e mallrave, si pagat e punes se njerezve, i dikton ligji i thjeshte i tregut: kerkese e oferte. 
> ...


Ne rastin e Zvicres behet fjale per ndalimin e diskriminimit te nje pakice relative te punetoreve, jo per luftimin e "varferise" ne kuptimin e zakonshem te fjales...

Fakti qe ne Zvicer nuk eshte aprovuar kjo page minimale ka lidhje kryesisht me friken e popullit te Zvicres nga edhe me teper emigrate, jo se nje page e tille minimale do e rrezikonte Zvicren apo ekonomine e Zvicres. Vetem pak punetore (kryesisht te parregullt, emigrate etj.) do te perfitonin nga paga e tille minimale. Te gjithe tjeret paguhen dukshem mbi pagen minimale. 
Paga mesatare p.sh.  e nje kujdestare te pleqeve ne Zvicer sillet rreth 56.000 Euro, ne Gjermani rreth 25.000 Euro, e nje  berberi ne Zvicer rreth 42.000, ne Gjermani rreth 18.000 etj. Pra, shume nga zanatet qe ne mjaft vende tjera te BE-se dhe me gjere paguhen shume pak, ne Zvicer jane dyfish apo trefish me te paguara. Keshtu qe  nuk mund te filitet per demtim te bizneseve qe zakonisht pritet te preken nga paga minimale te larta.
Per zanate tjera, te cilat zakonisht paguhen mire, paga minimale s'ka asnje rendesi.

Pervec kesaj, ne Zvicer ekziston edhe ndihma sociale, e cila ne raste te caktuara eshte dukshem me e larte se paga minimale qe eshte kerkuar permes referendumit. Nje familje 5 anetareshe mund te perfitoje deri ne 5000 Franga ne muaj. 
Paga e nje pjese te mire te atyre qe paguhen nen pagen e kerkuar minimale edhe keshtu kompensohet nga shteti apo nga shoqeria permes ndihmes sociale. 
Duke e pasur parasyesh numrin relativisht te vogel te perfituesve real dhe ndihmen sociale, paga minimale do te mund te krijonte hapesira per uljen e taksave dhe tatimeve te caktuara per firma dhe produkte, gje qe do te ndikonte pozitivisht ne zhvillimin e pergjithshem ekonomik.

Sidoqofte, rasti i Zvicres ne pergjithesi eshte pothuajse i paparshtatshem per te bere krahasime dhe per te nxjerre konkluzione te vlefshme edhe per shtete tjera te Evropes dhe te botes.

----------


## Qyfyre

Propozimi ishte shume i larte. Rroga minmale do behej 85% e rroges mesatare ne Zvicer.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Propozimi ishte shume i larte. Rroga minmale do behej 85% e rroges mesatare ne Zvicer.


Paga minimale ne France dhe ne Gjermani (aty ku vlene) eshte e ngjashme mbi bazen e pages mesatare bruto..

Ne Zvicer paga mesatare mujore eshte dyfish me e larte se ne France, e cila aktualisht ka page minimale prej rreth 9,53 Euro ne ore.
9,53+9,53= 19,06 Euro.
Edhe ne Gjermani, ku paga mesatare mujore eshte pak me e larte se ne France, gjendja eshte e ngjashme.  Nga viti 2015 do te vleje paga minimale prej 8,50 Euro per te gjithe.
Zvicra me 18 Euro te propozuara eshte nen nivelin e Frances dhe perafersisht me ate cfare eshte propozuar dhe vendosur ne Gjermani.
Nese kemi parasyesh te gjitha rrethanat, propozimi ne Zvicer eshte mesatar deri i ulet. Sepse ne Zvicer nga paga minimale do te perfitonin vetem nje pjese relativisht e vogel e punetoreve ne krahasim me Francen, Gjermanine dhe te gjitha shtetet tjera qe kane page minimale.

Sidoqofte, shumica kane votuar kunder nga frika e emigranteve te ri si pasoj e propagandes qe eshte bere lidhur me pagen kinse shume te larte minimale, jo sepse paga e propozuar ishte  vertete e larte apo e demshme per Zvicren. Vetem rreth 200.000 punetore, ndoshta edhe me pak, kryesisht te huaj dhe pa zanate, te cilet edhe keshtu ne shume raste marrin paga plotesuese apo ndihme sociale etj., do te "perfitonin" nga paga minimale e propozuar.



Ja edhe disa te dhena tjera te peraferta:
Paga mesatare per akademike (me Universitet) eshte rreth 9000 Euro
Paga mesatare per akademike (me shkolle te larte) eshte rreth 7600 Euro

Pagat mesatare ne sektorin publik rreth 7200 Euro
Pagat mesatare ne sektorin e bankave rreth 8000 Euro

Pagat mesatare per kualifikime me te larta:
Ne sektorin e sigurimeve rreth 12500 Euro
Ne sektorin e bankave rreth 14000 Euro
Ne sektorin e farmacise rreth  14500 Euro
Ne industrine e duhanit reth 18000 Euro
Ne sektorin e industrise se makinave rreth 8600
Ne sektorin e shendetesise rreth 8000 Euro
Ne sektorin e ndertimtarise rreth 6800 Euro


Pagat mesatare sipas perkatesise shteterore/etnike :
Shtetas te huaj me kulifikim me te larte rreth 10200 Euro
Shtetas te Zvicres rreth  9200 Euro
...

Kufiri i varferise per nje singels eshte rreth 2000 Euro ne muaj
Kufiri i varferise per nje familje me dy femije eshte rreth 4000 Euro

----------


## Qyfyre

> Paga minimale ne France dhe ne Gjermani (aty ku vlene) eshte e ngjashme mbi bazen e pages mesatare bruto..
> 
> Ne Zvicer paga mesatare mujore eshte dyfish me e larte se ne France, e cila aktualisht ka page minimale prej rreth 9,53 Euro ne ore.
> 9,53+9,53= 19,06 Euro.
> Edhe ne Gjermani, ku paga mesatare mujore eshte pak me e larte se ne France, gjendja eshte e ngjashme.  Nga viti 2015 do te vleje paga minimale prej 8,50 Euro per te gjithe.
> Zvicra me 18 Euro te propozuara eshte nen nivelin e Frances dhe perafersisht me ate cfare eshte propozuar dhe vendosur ne Gjermani.
> Nese kemi parasyesh te gjitha rrethanat, propozimi ne Zvicer eshte mesatar deri i ulet. Sepse ne Zvicer nga paga minimale do te perfitonin vetem nje pjese relativisht e vogel e punetoreve ne krahasim me Francen, Gjermanine dhe te gjitha shtetet tjera qe kane page minimale.
> 
> Sidoqofte, shumica kane votuar kunder nga frika e emigranteve te ri si pasoj e propagandes qe eshte bere lidhur me pagen kinse shume te larte minimale, jo sepse paga e propozuar ishte  vertete e larte apo e demshme per Zvicren. Vetem rreth 200.000 punetore, ndoshta edhe me pak, kryesisht te huaj dhe pa zanate, te cilet edhe keshtu ne shume raste marrin paga plotesuese apo ndihme sociale etj., do te "perfitonin" nga paga minimale e propozuar.


Ne Zvicer do ishte shume me e larte.

Dhe ne cdo vend te botes perfiton nje numer i vogel, kur rritet rroga minimale. Dhe normalisht jane gjithmone ata pa zanate.

----------


## Qyfyre

Rroga minimale e propozuar ne Zvicer do ishte $14.01 sipas Bloomberg.



http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/dat...t-minimum-wage

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ne Zvicer do ishte shume me e larte.
> 
> Dhe ne cdo vend te botes perfiton nje numer i vogel, kur rritet rroga minimale. Dhe normalisht jane gjithmone ata pa zanate.


Nga e ke kete statistik, pa informata plotesuese...?

Zvicra edhe keshtu eshte  e pakrahasueshme, sepse paga mesatare ne Kantonin e Cyrihut eshte shume me larte se ne disa Kantone tjera.
Ne Cyrih p.sh. pagat mesatare jane rreth. 82.000 Euro...

Sido qe te jete, paga mesatare ne Zvicer eshte rreth 5100 (apo 61.200) Euro ne muaj apo edhe me e larte, ndersa ne France rreth 2700 (32.400) e ne Gjermani rreth 3100 (37200) Euro.
Paga minimale ne France eshte rreth 9,53 Euro, ne Gjermani do te jete rreth 8,50 Euro.
Ne postimin e meparshem kam logaritur pagen mesatare ne France rreth 2400 Euro. Gje qe edhe eshte perafersisht nese e llogarisim fuqine blerese...

Edhe nese lloigarisim 48 ore pune ne muaj, zakonisht jane 40 ore, nuk arrihet as perafersisht shifra 85% e pages mesatare bruto, por vetem rreth 67%.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nga e ke kete statistik, pa informata plotesuese...?
> 
> Zvicra edhe keshtu eshte  e pakrahasueshme, sepse paga mesatare ne Kantonin e Cyrihut eshte shume me larte se ne disa Kantone tjera.
> 
> Sido qe te jete, paga mesatare ne Zvicer eshte rreth 5100 Euro ne muaj apo edhe me e larte, ndersa ne France rreth 2700 e ne Gjermani rreth 3100 Euro.
> Paga minimale ne France eshte rreth 9,53 Euro, ne Gjermani do te jete rreth 8,50 Euro.
> Ne postimin e meparshem kam logaritur pagen mesatare ne France rreth 2400 Euro. Gje qe edhe eshte perafersisht nese e llogarisim fuqine blerese...


http://ampp3d.mirror.co.uk/2014/05/1...age-in-europe/

Besoj se i kane bere llogarite edhe keta qe kane dale ne keto rezultate dhe thuhet ne cdo artikull qe do te ishte me e larta ne bote nese aprovohej. Dhe si shifer dhe si fuqi blerese. Dhe diferenca eshte e madhe.

----------


## Antiproanti

> http://ampp3d.mirror.co.uk/2014/05/1...age-in-europe/
> 
> Besoj se i kane bere llogarite edhe keta qe kane dale ne keto rezultate dhe thuhet ne cdo artikull qe do te ishte me e larta ne bote nese aprovohej. Dhe si shifer dhe si fuqi blerese. Dhe diferenca eshte e madhe.


Llogarite vete...
Paga mesatare vjetore ne Zvicer eshte rrethe 61.000-62.000 Euro ne vite.
Paga minimale e propozuar do te ishte (sipas asaj qe thuhet ne artikullin e postuar nga ti) rreth 33200 Euro ne vite.
33200 Euro nuk jane 85% e 61.000 apo 62.000 Euro, por rreth 55%
Paga mesatare bruto ne Zvicer nuk eshte rreth 39.000 Euro, mbi bazen e se ciles jane bere llogarite ne faqen e postuar nga ti!

Shembull i pages mesatare sipas Kantoneve (2012):

----------


## mia@

Ne USA pagesa minimale ndryshon nga shteti ne shtet. Ketu eshte 8:30. Pritet te behet 10. Amerikanet jane kundra rritjes. Sipas tyre rritja e mimimales do ndikoje neg. ne rritjen e cmimeve te produkteve dhe ne koston e jeteses ne pergjithesi.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Llogarite vete...
> Paga mesatare vjetore ne Zvicer eshte rrethe 61.000-62.000 Euro ne vite.
> Paga minimale e propozuar do te ishte (sipas asaj qe thuhet ne artikullin e postuar nga ti) rreth 33200 Euro ne vite.
> 33200 Euro nuk jane 85% e 61.000 apo 62.000 Euro, por rreth 55%
> Paga mesatare bruto ne Zvicer nuk eshte rreth 39.000 Euro!


Ose jane shifrat e tua gabim, ose kane bere ata gabime ne llogaritje. Un po besoj ata, se sa te rri te verifikoj gjithe shifrat e tua e pastaj te bej llogarite vete. E thote Mirror, e thote Bloomberg. Un nuk jam me specialist se ata ne finance.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ose jane shifrat e tua gabim, ose kane bere ata gabime ne llogaritje. Un po besoj ata, se sa te rri te verifikoj gjithe shifrat e tua e pastaj te bej llogarite vete. E thote Mirror, e thote Bloomberg. Un nuk jam me specialist se ata ne finance.


Llogariti nese ke kohe dhe vullnet, por merri informatat mundesisht nga faqe zyrtare dhe serioze te Zvicres, jo nga grupe te interesit qe _per se_ jane kundershtar dhe armiq te pagave minimale, dhe ndonjehere falsifikojne edhe statistikat...
Une nuk i kam postuar statistikat plotesisht te sakta, por mjaft te peraferta me te dhenat aktuale per Zvicren, Francen, Gjermanine...

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ne USA pagesa minimale ndryshon nga shteti ne shtet. Ketu eshte 8:30. Pritet te behet 10. Amerikanet jane kundra rritjes. Sipas tyre rritja e mimimales do ndikoje neg. ne rritjen e cmimeve te produkteve dhe ne koston e jeteses ne pergjithesi.


$8 qenka ne NY. Do behet $9 ne 2015.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Llogariti nese ke kohe dhe vullnet, por merri informatat mundesisht nga faqe zyrtare dhe serioze te Zvicres, jo nga grupe te interesit qe _per se_ jane kundershtar dhe armiq te pagave minimale, dhe ndonjehere falsifikojne edhe statistikat...
> Une nuk i kam postuar statistikat plotesisht te sakta, por mjaft te peraferta me te dhenat aktuale per Zvicren, Francen, Gjermanine...


Bloomberg nuk besoj se eshte grup interesi.

Un se di ku ti gjej infot zyrtare nga Zvicra. Por ne asnej vend nuk pashe te flitet per rroge mesatare te 60 mije euro ne vit.

Une solla staistikat qe gjeta. Ti sill ndonje link nga i ke marre, e jo vetem shifra. Ato qe solla me duken burime shume serioze dhe te besueshme dhe nuk besoj se kane ndonje agjende diskriminimi nda Zvicres apo ndaj pagesave minimale.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Bloomberg nuk besoj se eshte grup interesi.
> 
> Un se di ku ti gjej infot zyrtare nga Zvicra. Por ne asnej vend nuk pashe te flitet per rroge mesatare te 60 mije euro ne vit.
> 
> Une solla staistikat qe gjeta. Ti sill ndonje link nga i ke marre, e jo vetem shifra. Ato qe solla me duken burime shume serioze dhe te besueshme dhe nuk besoj se kane ndonje agjende diskriminimi nda Zvicres apo ndaj pagesave minimale.


Ja nje shembull...
http://www.manager-magazin.de/politi...-a-962358.html

Gjermania, Austria, Zvicra
*Pagat mesatare ne nje veshtrim*
(03.04.2014)
"_Ne disa kantone te Zvicres banoret jane te lumtur per paga mesatare pothujase tre here me te larta se ne disa pjese te Austrise.
Nje qytetar i Baselit (qytet ne Zvicer) paguhen 6452 Euro ne muaj, fale industrise bankare. Edhe ne pjeset tjera te Zvicres paguhet mire, zakonisht mbi 5000 Euro._ "

Paga mesatare mujore ne Zvicer eshte rreth 5000 Euro, varesisht nga kursi i Frangut etj.deri 5100 Euro. Fjala eshte per page mesatare dhe 40 ore pune ne jave.

Tash llogarite se sa perqind e pages mesatare do te ishte nje page sipas pages minimale te propozuar (18 Euro)...

Burimi qe ke postuar ti eshte bazuar ne nje page mesatare ne Zvicer prej rreth 38.850 Euro dhe 33.100 Euro sipas pages se propozuar minimale prej 18 Euro ne muaj, per te arritur tek 85%-shi -33100 Euro jane 85% te 38850 Euro. 
Por paga mesatare ne Zvicer nuk eshte 38850 Euro!  
Shiko edhe nje here burimin qe e ke postuar dhe i sheh shifrat ne te cilat jane bazuar, edhe pse ata llogarite i kane bere ne Paunds...
Nese nuk e beson qe paga mesatare ne Zvicer eshte rreth 5000 Euro, ne Cyrih dhe rajon madje rreth 6800 Euro, eshte ceshtje tjeter.


Edhe nese e kane llogaritur pagen mesatare te sektoreve qe eventualisht  do te mund te prekeshin nga paga minimale e propozuar, dhe jo pagen mesatare, perseri sipas gjitha gjasave mesatarja do te ishte me e larte se ajo e perdorur ne burimin e postuar nga ti.


Ja edhe te dhenat zyrtare te Zvicres per vitin 2010:

*Gross monthly earnings (median) by major region*
_Private and public (Confederation) sectors combined, 2010 (CHF)_

Switzerland *5 979* 
Lake Geneva Region 6 083 
Espace Mittelland 5 890 
Northwestern Switzerland 6 220 
Zurich 6 349
Eastern Switzerland 5 568 
Central Switzerland 5 932 
Ticino 5 076
http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/e...ent.153590.pdf


Ose
List of European countries by average wage
Switzerland Switzerland 6 034 CHF (Bruto)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_average_wage

List of European countries by median wage
Switzerland Switzerland 6118 CHF (Bruto)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...by_median_wage

Eshte e mundur qe ata qe ke postuar ti kane llogaritur pagat neto. Por edhe nese e kane bere kete, atehere do te duhej te llogarisnin edhe pagat sipas pageses minimale neto, jo bruto...

----------


## Antiproanti

Per fund, ja edhe informatat nga dora e pare, nga faqja zyrtare e inciatives per pagen minimale:

"_Si siguri e nivelit me te ulet per te gjithe punonjesit duhet te kete nje page minimale prej 22 Franga (18 Euro) ne ore...
Keto jane 61% e pages mesatare (pages se mesme) e te gjithe punonjesve (nga sektori privat, qeveritar, kantonal/komunal) ne Zvicer (Bazuar ne statistiken  2010*)_"

*Llogaritur nje jave pune prej 42 oresh
*Paga minimale ne Turqi eshte 76% e pages mesatare, Ne France 64%, ne Zelande te Re dhe Australi 65%...

http://www.sgb.ch/fileadmin/user_upl...umentarium.pdf

----------


## Qyfyre

> Eshte e mundur qe ata qe ke postuar ti kane llogaritur pagat neto. Por edhe nese e kane bere kete, atehere do te duhej te llogarisnin edhe pagat sipas pageses minimale neto, jo bruto...


Tani nuk besoj te jene financiere qe jane akoma ne shkolle ata qe bejne keto llogarim qe tu mesojme ne nese duhet te marrin pagen neto apo bruto. Ka shume shifra qe merren ne konsiderate.

----------

